# Advertising in local paper?



## Garfield (Oct 30, 2007)

I am new in the business. The local paper is going to run an informative article about my tree business. A couple paragraphs and a picture of me and my truck. They asked me what I wanted to say. I said i'd get back with him with in a week. He wanted something on pitching my business and a few informative sentences on tree trimming. Thanks for any suggestions


----------



## FARMBOSS (Oct 30, 2007)

*re*

I had an article done on me last December, my suggestion is be very clear on anything you want it to say because they like to throw words in or re-phrase everything and when it prints its too late, but as long as there are no misunderstandings just stress what makes you better than your competitors without being so direct where your competitors get pissed off at you, also run your number in the classifieds that week because when my article was done it was before I had any advertising and the writer wouldnt throw my number in because it wasnt supposed to be an advertising article, it was about a 20 year old who has a contract with the township, 3 full time employees, an office/shop on commercial property and the only one in the county providing tree care (everyone else advertises for topping and hack work) etc. etc. etc. and if you can with your truck make your phone number clear in the pic. where it is visible in a newspaper, mine wasnt and I had no ads, but I got approx. 10 calls from people emailing the writer for my number on Dec. 20, 5 days before Christmas, my $0.02, Good Luck with it


----------



## Garfield (Oct 30, 2007)

*Can I see it?*

Thanks, That's very helpful. Any chance I can google for your article and read it? This is actually a paid advertisement but it is written as an article so I will have my phone number there. I asked the guy to hold off on writing the article incase I have something I want to write. Sounds like you got a pretty good response though. How big is your town?


----------

